# City of Progress



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

If your from or lived in Hialeah you’ve probably heard that before haha. I’ll be staying down in Hialeah for at least the next 6 months. I have my skiff down here and can fish during week if anyone is interested. I’m getting fat eating all this delicious Cuban food and need to fish more to distract myself.


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

I was born and raised there did not l


Str8-Six said:


> If your from or lived in Hialeah you’ve probably heard that before haha. I’ll be staying down in Hialeah for at least the next 6 months. I have my skiff down here and can fish during week if anyone is interested. I’m getting fat eating all this delicious Cuban food and need to fish more to distract myself.


eave until I was 23-25 can't remember-I still miss the great fishing fresh and salt-I miss the water and reefs, and the cuban cooking-in that order. Have fun take advantage of fishing as much as you can-then get the heck out of dodge hopefully with the same possesions you brought with you.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I know a guy in Hialeah...


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

So far I fished a couple of canals in Hialeah and saw nothing but Mayan Chiclids... my worst enemy. Seems like they get worse every time I come down here. Did find some Peacock, snook and tarpon up north in Broward. Tarpon didn't want to play but Peacock and snook did. Probably going to fish Biscayne Bay tomorrow to check it out. Bonefish report seems good. Let me know if someone wants in as for now going solo


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Let me know, man! You're in my town! 

shoot me a DM. I'm crushing the tarpon in town, peas are on fire too. Bones are on fire in the Bay.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

paint it black said:


> Let me know, man! You're in my town!
> 
> shoot me a DM. I'm crushing the tarpon in town, peas are on fire too. Bones are on fire in the Bay.


What you know about Morro Castle? I fished the Bay today and landed one Bone on fly and lost his big brother. Definitely down to fish.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Str8-Six said:


> What you know about Morro Castle? I fished the Bay today and landed one Bone on fly and lost his big brother. Definitely down to fish.


Sounds good, until when are you in town? I'm heading to Orlando for ICAST but i'll be back in town next week.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

paint it black said:


> Sounds good, until when are you in town? I'm heading to Orlando for ICAST but i'll be back in town next week.


Just got offered a job down here today so looks like indefinitely. Going back up to Jax this week to move and hopefully go fishing one last time. I’ll semd you DM when I get back in town. I need to get as much fishing in before I start work again.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Matterfact, I seen a Copperhead parked in a house in West Hialeah a few weeks ago. I was wondering where that came from. lol Is your Copperhead light blue or gray with black platforms??


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

paint it black said:


> Matterfact, I seen a Copperhead parked in a house in West Hialeah a few weeks ago. I was wondering where that came from. lol Is your Copperhead light blue or gray with black platforms??


Yep. Aquamist with no decals.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Haha, that's funny. I'd erase the street you're on. Just in case, some creeps on here. But sweet, man. Let's link up some time. The fishing has been good.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Str8-Six said:


> What you know about Morro Castle? I fished the Bay today and landed one Bone on fly and lost his big brother. Definitely down to fish.


Churros and hot chocolate after every cold front!  Morro Castle is a staple! 

Welcome to the neighborhood! I’m on vacation from work all summer and down to fish during the week. Sure would be nice to split the poling duties for once (none of my friends that fish with me can actually pole, gets old fast!). 

Hit me up and we’ll set something up. Same goes for @paint it black! We need to get a Hialeah pro-staff going!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

manny2376 said:


> Churros and hot chocolate after every cold front!  Morro Castle is a staple!
> 
> Welcome to the neighborhood! I’m on vacation from work all summer and down to fish during the week. Sure would be nice to split the poling duties for once (none of my friends that fish with me can actually pole, gets old fast!).
> 
> Hit me up and we’ll set something up. Same goes for @paint it black! We need to get a Hialeah pro-staff going!



We do fly tying nights at The Tank Brewery. We just did one July 2nd, and are doing our next one July 30th. Y'all should come out. We usually have between 40 and 60 local fly fisherman just hanging out, drinking beer, tying flies and socializing.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

manny2376 said:


> Churros and hot chocolate after every cold front!  Morro Castle is a staple!
> 
> Welcome to the neighborhood! I’m on vacation from work all summer and down to fish during the week. Sure would be nice to split the poling duties for once (none of my friends that fish with me can actually pole, gets old fast!).
> 
> Hit me up and we’ll set something up. Same goes for @paint it black! We need to get a Hialeah pro-staff going!


Tell me about it. I think my buddies just pretend to not know how to pole on purpose. Sending you DM too.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

paint it black said:


> We do fly tying nights at The Tank Brewery. We just did one July 2nd, and are doing our next one July 30th. Y'all should come out. We usually have between 40 and 60 local fly fisherman just hanging out, drinking beer, tying flies and socializing.


Count me in, that sounds awesome. Good idea on deleting street. I don’t know what I was thinking.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet, I post the flyer for the event on my IG, you can find me at @Estrada_Art.
We've done four events there so far, and it's been a great turn out. We giveaway a bunch of free stuff too, in the free raffle.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

I’ll be in on the next tying night. I have a vise that I’ve literally never used! I’m horrible at this fly fishing stuff, but I’m making it a point to force myself to learn. Who want to toss live shrimp or crabs and catch fish all day anyways? Lol!


----------

